

New Job Board Launches - moses1400
http://www.centernetworks.com/job-board-launch

======
jamiequint
and why exactly is this relevant at all?

~~~
SeanCooper
just looking for the first 10 seconds, the front page says:

"Whether you are recruiting a Web developer, designer, Internet marketer,
social media consultant or an executive team member, our job board will foster
the connections."

seems relevant to many of the posters on YC.

~~~
jamiequint
I could flood news.yc with job boards that are made for this niche there are
literally hundreds of them, why is this one special?

